

Unlocked Android G1 for developers - $399 - jaxn
http://code.google.com/android/dev-devices.html

======
lpgauth
Wish apple had this sort of program for devs in their iphone program.

~~~
pfedor
Cannot the iPod touch be used for such purpose?

~~~
enomar
No microphone or GPS. Not to mention that the OS isn't open source.

That being said, the iPhone/iPod Touch platform is pretty awesome. It would be
cool to have "Developer" iPhones with less restrictions too.

------
mad44
When I talked to T-mobile, they said that in order for them to sell me the
phone without contract (this was also $399) they would still need to have data
plan added to my ongoing account. They said the phone will simply not operate
without the data plan. This seems to support a recent report on excessive G1
roaming bill overseas, even though when the user did not even use the
internet. I guess the G1 phone is pinging incessantly.

Anyways, this new Android G1 sale is great. But, my question is, can I use
this phone with an on-demand data access. Or would it be restricted to use 3G,
and without a data plan I would not be able to access Internet outside of wi-
fi?

T-mobile's data plan is $35 a month. Very expensive...

~~~
kqr2
Actually, in the US, the t-mobile data plan is $24.99/month and includes 400
messages. Be careful though. Apparently, the 400 messages includes both SMS as
well as IM.

[http://www.breakitdownblog.com/massive-confusion-over-t-
mobi...](http://www.breakitdownblog.com/massive-confusion-over-t-
mobile-g1-data-plan-messages/)

Also, right now Walmart is selling the g1 for $200 with only a _one_ year
contract. They are also throwing in a $50 gift card.

~~~
enomar
Only certain IMs are counted in that 400; and only when you're using the
default IM app.

Google Talk IMs are included for free. And if you want to use something else,
there are other IM apps out there that don't use T-Mobile's gateway.

------
petercooper
The $399 unlocked phone is listed as a "Android Dev Phone 1" not as an Android
G1. That doesn't mean it's _not_ a G1, but it doesn't say it is. Does anyone
know for sure?

~~~
enomar
G1 is a T-Mobile trademark. These phones are from Google and HTC, so they
can't use the G1 name.

~~~
rlm
But is it the same phone?

~~~
jaxn
They point you to the TMobile site to get more details about the hardware, so
I think it is safe to say it is the same phone.

I bought one and asked for overnight shipping. So you can wait a few days and
as me :)

------
lallysingh
Quick note: Android's been ported to the OpenMoko phone. As a phone it's got a
long way to go, but it's fully free from vendor interpretation.

~~~
blasdel
The OpenMoko phone doesn't just have "a long way to go", it's simply _not
viable_.

And it isn't fully free, the crappy ancient GSM chip is not open, barely works
at all, and has no power management.

------
zacharydanger
$399 + $25 Android dev signup is still cheaper than eBay. :]

~~~
andyjenn
...plus 171 USD shipping to the UK - I couldn't stop myself, I wanted one.

~~~
litewulf
Is that shipping cost due to customs/VAT/not-really-shipping?

171 seems a bit...unexpected to me ;)

~~~
buro9
The shipping fee just stopped me.

USD 171 = GBP 116

£116 to ship something from the USA to central London is an extremely bad
deal. Next day before 9am UPS or Fedex would cost significantly less.

When I feel I'm being ripped off and taken for a mug, I get off the ride.

~~~
danw
You can get one way passenger flights for close to that price. Shipping
typically doesn't include and customs fees.

------
ggrot
Important point: "Since the devices can be configured with system software not
provided by or supported by Google or any other company, end users operate
these devices at their own risk."

~~~
enomar
Well yeah; if you modify the OS, compile it and load it on your phone, you
can't expect Google (or any other company) to support it for free.

